# Modifier 76 and XE



## Kcronin1122 (May 4, 2017)

If I am using modifiers 76 and XE on the same transaction line which one should be first?


----------



## mitchellde (May 4, 2017)

can you provide the codes and the synopsis of the procedure note you are coding?  in all likelihood you would not be using both together.  these two modifiers say the same thing almost.  The difference is the 76 is the same procedure repeated in a different session and the XE is a procedure that would bundle with another procedure but can be unbundled due to being performed in a separate session.


----------



## Kcronin1122 (May 4, 2017)

I'm billing an ekg cpt code 93010. Two ekgs were done so there are two transaction lines and a 76 is needed since it's by the same physician. Also there is cpt 93314 (echo) that is being billed for that day by a different provider so that's were the XE comes in at


----------



## espressoguy (May 4, 2017)

In this specific example I don't think you even need an XE modifier. There are no CCI issues with these 2 codes.

To answer your question as to order, I get these on a pretty regular basis (EKG in ED, Cath in Cath Lab) and I know I haven't been consistent as which comes first.


----------

